# DIY Aquarium divider?



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

Anyone know of any instructions for making aquariumn dividers? I'm about to split a 65G (48" x 18"x18") tank into 3 or 4 sections for the purpose of breeding of Apisto's. THus I'd need something that will be flush against the tank sides in order to keep the fry from squeezing through to the next section.

Thanks.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

go to Lowe's get some acrylic and some Popsicle sticks or something along the lines of that glue the sticks to the top of the acrylic and just drape it into the tank and you have very cheap tank dividers


----------



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

Anyone else with any suggests or links?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my 40L tank divided in two to house Betta's. Very simple operation actually. All you need is glass or acrylic cut to size (measure very carefully, then check and re-check, then have a glass/plastics shop cut for you...), and a tube of your favourite silicone. Check the pics, should be easy enough for you to figure out...



















hth!


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Several years ago I created a frame out of 3 1/4" PVC pipes and 2 elbows that I put together in an up-side-down U shape. You can cut them easily with a hacksaw. Then I zip-tied some mesh to the frame. Pick the mesh that's appropriate for your sized fish and allows water to flow freely. I stuck the two upright pipes into the gravel and it worked like a charm. It was very sturdy too, keeping two angry adult Severums apart. Oh yeah, cut a notch or two in the top pipe to keep the whole thing from floating.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

In some stationary (office supply) stores they sell a rather simple report holder, with is simply a 3-sided band of plastic (like one piece of plastic, bent). You can silicone 3 of these to the tank (Front, back and floor) then slip in some acryic that has been drilled to provide water circulation, or set up separate filters for each section, and no holes connecting the sections. Sponge filters are great for raising fry.
If you want more circulation you can drill larger holes in the acrylic, then cover it with the plastic sort of window screen. I am not sure if fry can or cannot get through this, though. 
Using these report bindings you are assured that even if the acrylic is not perfectly cut the sides are sealed against fry migrating into the wrong compartment.


----------



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

bdement said:


> Several years ago I created a frame out of 3 1/4" PVC pipes and 2 elbows that I put together in an up-side-down U shape. You can cut them easily with a hacksaw. Then I zip-tied some mesh to the frame. Pick the mesh that's appropriate for your sized fish and allows water to flow freely. I stuck the two upright pipes into the gravel and it worked like a charm. It was very sturdy too, keeping two angry adult Severums apart. Oh yeah, cut a notch or two in the top pipe to keep the whole thing from floating.


I was looking at the PVC piping at Home Depot today, I think it could work for the plan I have atm. Would it be safe to use the metal elbow's also available? A employee told me they would be 100% safe in an aquarium, no leaching into the water or anything. Is this peice recommended, or should I be looking for some kind of plastic elbow instead?

thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Any place that sells PVC piping sells PVC fittings too, including elbows. Those are what you should use. This is referring to the white PVC, not the blue gray PVC, which some stores also carry, but which has much fewer fittings for. Those also work fine in an aquarium and are darker, so less visible in the tank, but it can be a problem to find the fittings you need. Then, there is cream colored CPVC piping, carried by some stores, which is smaller in diameter, and also has fewer fittings available. It also works fine in aquariums, and the smaller diameters make it a good choice for spray bars, etc.


----------



## HockiumGuru (May 2, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> Any place that sells PVC piping sells PVC fittings too, including elbows. Those are what you should use. This is referring to the white PVC, not the blue gray PVC, which some stores also carry, but which has much fewer fittings for. Those also work fine in an aquarium and are darker, so less visible in the tank, but it can be a problem to find the fittings you need. Then, there is cream colored CPVC piping, carried by some stores, which is smaller in diameter, and also has fewer fittings available. It also works fine in aquariums, and the smaller diameters make it a good choice for spray bars, etc.


What I saw at Home Depot was more of a white/blueish colour, and was recommended the metal elbow's they had available. Are these what I should be using, or would the PVC elbows be the same colour and material?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not at all sure what type of piping you are describing. It may be electrical conduit instead of piping. I have never heard of PVC piping being used with metal elbows, nor can I imagine a reason to do so. The PVC pipe and fittings I know about are like: http://pvcfittings.com/


----------

